# Help. What has the LHBS given me?



## BrewRick (28/7/13)

Hi all,

Hoping you can help with a bag of grain the LHBS sold me.

The bag says it is Joe White Light Malt with an EBC of 3.

I didn't actually want this grain. Asked for Pale Malt but seemed to have ended up with the pale malt and also the light malt.

Any ideas as to what it is? It is a 5kg bag so I assume it is a base malt. I'm looking to use it for my second BIAB brew, but am wary of using it if I don't know what it is and what it will bring to the table. I haven't had a reply from the LHBS as to what it is.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/7/13)

basically they are the same. Light/pale/pilsner malt are generally interchangable. 

It is more than fine to use it.


----------



## BrewRick (28/7/13)

Cheers for that stu. I'll check out the grain profiles for pilsner and pale malts to get an idea of what to put in my grain bill.

Thanks again


----------



## nathan_madness (28/7/13)

Joe White 
Export Pilsner Base <5 3.0 - 4.0 80 4.50% This is a very pale malt made from plump two row barley. It is delicately flavoured malt which is lightly kilned to match the characteristics of European pilsners. Produces pale gold beer with a malty, slightly biscuit like flavour 

Traditional Ale Base 5<10 5.5 - 7.0 80 4.00% Ale malt is similar to pilsner, but more highly kilned. This malt is well modified and is used to make top fermenting traditional British beers. Golden coloured ales of biscuity flavours with toffee and caramel notes are produced. 

Vienna Malt High-temp kiln 10<25 6.0 - 10.0 80 4.50% Vienna is a rich, aromatic malt. It is well modified and a higher kiln temperature produces a dark colour and nutty, toffee flavours. Typically used in European golden lagers, vienna and marzen beers it lends a deep colour and full flavour. 

Munich High-temp kiln 10<25 12.0 - 20.0 78 5.00% Munich is produced using well modified green malt, which is kilned with judicious use of recirculated air and a high curing temperature. A dark, aroma rich malt is produced. Good for brewing amber and dark lagers it adds a rich coppery colour and a fuller malt profile with strong nutty flavours. 

Munich Dark High-temp kiln 25<60 25.0 - 35.0 76 5.50% Similar to Munich malt above but darker. Cara Malt Crystal 25<60 40.0 - 60.0 74 6.50% The lightest of the crystal malts with its brilliant golden colour, Caramalt is valued for its full caramel flavour. Caramalt is made from green malt, but it is roasted at lower temperatures and for a shorter time than Crystal Malt. 

Crystal Crystal 110<200 115.0 - 145.0 75 5.50% Crystal Malt contributes to the flavour, colour, hear-retention and storage capabilities of beer. Crystal is made from fully germinated barley (green malt). Starch is converted into sugars during the roasting process, resulting in a crystalline endosperm, hence the name ‘crystal’ – which gives crystal its distinctive sweet flavour. 

Crystal Dark Crystal 200<500 250.0 - 300.0 75 5.50% Light and dark crystals can be used in any type of beer from golden lagers to darker ales. The colour varies from a very light, honey-shade to a deep gold, depending on the length of the final roasting and colour formation stage. 

Amber Malt Roast 25<60 30.0 - 60.0 74 5.00% Amber malt is the lightest of the roasted malts, with a biscuity flavour and a subtle ochre colour. Perfect for brown ales and porters. 

Chocolate Malt Roast 500+ 500.0 - 800.0 0 5.00% Similar in colour to the roasted barley, the roasted malts include the Chocolate, Brown and Black Malts. Roasted malts are made from pale malts that have already been through the complete malting process of steeping, germination and kilning. Consequently they impart a lightly smoother flavour than roasted barley. 

Roasted Malt Roast 500+ 1200.0 - 1500.0 0 The length and temperature of the roasting process will affect the colour and flavour profile, with the darkest roasts being almost black in colour and having the most bitter, dry taste. 

Roasted Barley Roast 500+ 1200.0 - 1500.0 0 Ideal for the darkest ales, stouts and porters. It’s main feature is its rich black colour and slightly astringent flavour. Use sparingly to impart a sweet, coffee-like, grainy flavour and red to deep brown colour. 

Barley (Raw) Adjunct <5 By Order Only 0 Unmalted, unroasted barley. Use as an adjunct. 

Wheat Malt Base <5 4.1 Max 82 5.00% Wheat malt is very different to barley malt, having a low colour, no husk and a higher protein. The advantage of the higher protein is that it creates a fuller bodied beer with good foam stability. Small amounts of wheat malt can be added to any beer to increase the head retention without changing the flavour. 

Wheat Crystal Crystal 110<200 150 75 5.50% Produced in a similar way to crystal barley malt, wheat crystal has a sweet taste, with caramel, toffee flavours. It adds colour and improves body and foam stability. 
Wheat Malt Roasted Roast 500+ 1400 0 4.00% Roasted wheat is roasted in the same way as barley malt, but it results in a lighter flavour. It is used in dark wheat beers to add colour and a roasted flavour. Wheat (Raw - Unmalted) Adjunct <5 0 Unmalted, unroasted wheat. Use as an adjunct.

This is the entire Joe White range. I'm quite sure you have the Export Pilsner.


----------



## BrewRick (28/7/13)

Thanks Nathan.
I had a look through the Jow White range and couldn't work out exactly what I had. Thanks for clearing it up for me.


----------

